#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Zelfbouwproject!

## _Joop_

Hallo allemaal,

Afgelopen paar maanden heb ik bij een vriend van me geholpen met het bouwen van een eigen opnamestudio. Bouwen is misschien een groot woord, maar we hebben meer een gedeelte van de garage omgebouwd.
Op het moment is alles vrij ver af. De details moeten nog gedaan worden. Maar alles werkt op het moment al.

Hierbij een fotoreportage:


Er zaten 3 grote ramen in de ruimte. Hiervan hebben we er een (op deze foto mee bezig) dicht gemetseld. Een 2e half en een 3e open gelaten.


En nog wat zeer professioneel metselwerk! :Big Grin: 


Het eerste raam is dichtgewerkt.


Het muurtje tussen de controleruimte en opnameruimte


Ook het deurkozijn zit erin.


En opeens zijn we al weer heel wat verder. De houten balken zitten overal tegenaan. Hierna kan de isolatiewol ertussen. Zicht op de controleruimte.


En zicht op de opnameruimte. Stroom hebben we overigens ook allemaal zelf aangelegd. Netjes 3 aparte groepen. Met aparte aarding en nullijnen. Groep 1 voor het licht, 2 voor het geluid, en 3 is voor eventuele verwarming of airco.


Helaas moest deze mooie vooroorlogse radiator van vadertjelief blijven zitten. Achja, dan maar mooi wegwerken  :Big Grin: 


Beetje vreemde shot van mij... maar hier is dus te zien hoe alles geisoleerd is.


En zo ook de tussenwand


En alles afwerken met schrootjes


Ook in de opnameruimte


En toen moest het verlaagd en geisoleerd plafond erin. En natuurlijk ook golvend. Hier is zo te zien pietje Gras gebruikt... [8D].


En hier het tapijt dat we langs de wanden hebben gespannen


En het multiblok moest in elkaar geklikt worden.... mwah, geef mij maar gewoon een bout en wat tin...


En de bekabeling naar de patchvelden


Een gedeelte van de effecten.


En hier ben ik ondertussen alweer wat aan het spelen..Ik meen met de mute groepjes.


En de KRK'tjes doen het ook lekker. En zoals ook te zien is moet het glas er nog in gezet worden..


Zo, dat was het weer... Laat maar horen wat je ervan vind... of wat je er niet van vind..

Mzzl


[edit]: Een aparatuurlijstje komt een dezer dagen... Daar heb ik niet het volledige verstand van.

----------


## MSS

goh wel een leuke studio, heb je dat helemaal alleen gebouwd? en hoe heb je die balken sterk in de muur gekregen, en hoe denk je dat glas in dat schuine profiel te zetten? Wel mooie spullen. Veel succes.

Alleen die jongen op de foto stoort steeds mijn beeld.

----------


## _Joop_

Owja, ik ben vergeten te vertellen dat Ted (MSS) hier ook zeer actief aan mee heeft geholpen.

Hm, die balken sterk in de muur, jah, 4 flinke schroeven met pluggen, en een HILTI natuurlijk

Het glas word door een prof glaszetter gedaan meen ik..

----------


## vE Musicworks

Ziet er allemaal leuk uit joh
veel succes met de afwerking

----------


## quincman

Is de vloer ook geisoleerd of niet? En kan je misschien wat meer vertellen over het plafond? [oa hoe je het gemaakt hebt?]

----------


## vE Musicworks

nee de vloer is niet geisoleerd. had twee redenen; geld raakte op, en het andere punt zou zijn dat de vloer hoger kwam te liggen. werd de ruimte nog kleiner.
het plafond hebben we in 3 hoeken gemaakt, dat het dus niet recht was. ik zal aan joop vragen of hij die foto's ook op het forum wil zetten.

----------

